# MBTI and Mac or Windows?



## greatexpectations

*mac OR windows?*

mac or windows?


----------



## skycloud86

I use Windows. I don't think I've ever used a Mac computer.


----------



## geGamedev

I hate the Windows OS and love the Mac one. That said, Windows is what nearly all software (especially games) is made for. :sad:


----------



## FiNe SiTe

(do I want to stare out the window Or eat a big mac.....?)

I use windows XP, i'm hoping to get Windows 7 soon.


----------



## greatexpectations

FiNe SiTe said:


> (do I want to stare out the window Or eat a big mac.....?)
> 
> I use windows XP, i'm hoping to get Windows 7 soon.



STARE out the window!!! nice translation, i think i will go with windows...i'd like a hp... i think..


----------



## Darner

Mac








Yesterday I was DJing on a party and on a friend's Mac computer and by the end I was in a perfect mood to throw that weird box in the wall with full force. The J in me was screaming "Bring me that super-user-friendly-full-of-routine Windows!!"


----------



## greatexpectations

Darner said:


> Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was DJing on a party and on a friend's Mac computer and by the end I was in a perfect mood to throw that weird box in the wall with full force. The J in me was screaming "Bring me that super-user-friendly-full-of-routine Windows!!"



all DJ's ive seen use mac... USE WINDOWS  be different..
i get very impatient too when im dealing with my sisters mac, but at the same time the design is so appealing and the quality! fantastic.. but it sure is weird 

it's suppose to be easy i dont think so... i envy the mac skills haha


----------



## Danse Macabre

*I used to have a windows. Then I got a mac. Then I got a windows. Then I got a mac.

Srsly. They're both fine. You just get used to them. 

I use mac because it's simpler and I'm less likely to accidentally fuck it up really bad. *


----------



## Iraneken

Windows, used it from 95 to 7, altho i'm looking to get unbuntu at some point, only used a mac in school and wasn't overly impressed with it and probably never will be.


----------



## Psilocin

I prefer Windows, specifically for convenience.


----------



## xezene

I run Linux, works better and faster than my experience with either Mac or Windows. And it's free.


----------



## Hardstyler

I'm a pc gamer so windows ftw!


----------



## Memphisto

Mac...all the way. You couldn't pay me to go back to Windows...


----------



## Hardstyler

Windows 7 is amazing it revolutionized windows overall everything before it sucked ive had no problems with 7 so far! Again computer gamers frown on macs because of the inability to properly control and manage hardware and is less customizable thus making a Mac obsolete every 3 years where as pcs all to bees to do is upgrade the CPU and grafix card saving lots of money
Ps I hope any Mac can beat this for it's price
Intel i7 processor
16gigs of ddr3 ram
Nvidia gtx 465
2 terabite harddrive
Tons of cooling
All under 1.2 thousand that's gonba last me 6 years


----------



## Hardstyler

greatexpectations said:


> all DJ's ive seen use mac... USE WINDOWS  be different..
> i get very impatient too when im dealing with my sisters mac, but at the same time the design is so appealing and the quality! fantastic.. but it sure is weird
> 
> it's suppose to be easy i dont think so... i envy the mac skills haha


I run fruity loops studios and make my own music I have a amazing sound card and 6.1 HD surround sound with 600 watts of bass really can't beat that !


----------



## entropy

Depends a lot on several factors. PC's are by far more cost efficient in general. Sometimes it's because the hardware quality is inferior, and sometimes it's just because Apple charges a premium for looks/their brand name. I would say Mac hardware is generally of higher quality but it's not always the case. PC's are much more customizable and cost efficient than Mac's.

PC's are definitely better if you like to game, build your own or upgrade.

I would recommend a PC for people who play games or are on a tight budget. If you don't really game much and you have extra cash go for a Mac. They do have a high standard of quality and since Apple has a very small amount of hardware you know the stuff will work pretty well with OSX.

I'd recommend Mac's for people who have extra cash or may be less computer savvy. There are so many PC brands and other things that can change the quality of the system in general. Apple simplifies things for people who just kind of want to use their computer. The threat of viruses still exists but it's much lower on Macs. Compatibility with programs and such can be a issue though.

I think Steve Jobs is a complete douchebag personally, and I don't like how Apple tries to control things for you. OSX seems too simple for me. 

I prefer Linux to both, but I also don't see any reason to limit yourself. If you have a Mac you can easily install Windows and dual boot. If you have a PC you may or may not be able to dual boot OSX/Windows. It's definitely much more difficult. You can always do Windows/Linux and customize Linux to look like OSX as well.

I considered buying a Macbook fairly recently, but the price/performance ratio gap (hardware wise) is just too big to ignore. It's unfortunate because I want to run OSX a little bit but it's probably not worth the trouble to tri-boot it with Windows 7/Fedora.

Figure out what you want your computer to do and then buy whichever works best for you. Nobody's limiting you to one Operating System.


----------



## spoonforkknife

I love Macs and would really like to get one soon. BUT when I really think about it, I think the main reason I'd say Mac over PC is because I've used PC for 95% of my life and Mac would be a nice refreshing change.

Mac and PC fanboys are very closed minded people so their opinions don't matter to me.

Oh and Apple products are so sleek and sophisticated...


----------



## Sily

I choose Windows because Bill Gates is sexy.


----------



## antiant

I use to have a built windows computer, made music, got tired of my computer crashing right in the middle of creating music, so I finally bought a mac, I am never going back.


----------



## wonderfert

I use both. Though admittedly, it's shifted to the Mac's favor recently.


----------



## entropy

Laptop Reliability Ratings: Which Laptop is Really Most Reliable?


----------



## whisperycat

*No Windows pain here*



entropy said:


> I can't tell if this is a joke, you're a total mac fanboy/shill or what. It's full of so much hyperbole it's unbelievable.


LOL. No joke. Maybe I could have replaced all of my post by just asserting that I prefer Mac because the purchase of my Mac included the purchase of all the pro-software *I* want and *I* need in order to do what *I* wanted to do. 

Admittedly, if I was into games... I'd get a Playstation.


----------



## entropy

whisperycat said:


> LOL. No joke. Maybe I could have replaced all of my post by just asserting that I prefer Mac because the purchase of my Mac included the purchase of all the pro-software *I* want and *I* need in order to do what *I* wanted to do.
> 
> Admittedly, if I was into games... I'd get a Playstation.


Okay. Well uh.. have fun in your little fantasy world.


----------



## spoonforkknife

Not a fanboy but...


----------



## Ti Dominant

*Microsoft FTW*


----------



## AEIOU

entropy said:


> Mac's are certainly simpler, for better or worse - depending on your computer knowledge.


Here are a few statistics of interest that I gleaned from an older copy of The World Almanac.

About 8% of Americans who go online at home use Macintosh computers.
They tend to be more educated, richer and more net savvy than those who use Microsoft Windows systems - or so said a mid-2002 study by Nielsen/NetRatings. More than 70% of the Mac users, for example, have a college or postgraduate degree, compared to just under 55% of surfers in general. Also more of the Mac users - over 52% - have been online for at least 5 years. And Mac users are more likely than the average online population to create web pages.


----------



## entropy

AEIOU said:


> Here are a few statistics of interest that I gleaned from an older copy of The World Almanac.
> 
> About 8% of Americans who go online at home use Macintosh computers.
> They tend to be more educated, richer and more net savvy than those who use Microsoft Windows systems - or so said a mid-2002 study by Nielsen/NetRatings. More than 70% of the Mac users, for example, have a college or postgraduate degree, compared to just under 55% of surfers in general. Also more of the Mac users - over 52% - have been online for at least 5 years. And Mac users are more likely than the average online population to create web pages.


Macs cost more. It's not surprising people who are more wealthy would own them. Net savvy doesn't really mean computer savvy either, so it's pretty unrelated to the point I made. Nice find, though.


----------



## Susanna

I love my macbook. and it won't die like windows. It is so easy to use.


----------



## AEIOU

entropy said:


> Macs cost more. It's not surprising people who are more wealthy would own them. Net savvy doesn't really mean computer savvy either, so it's pretty unrelated to the point I made. Nice find, though.


Oh, I assure you, I'm plenty computer savvy. I bought my first PC way back in 1994, the good old days of DOS. I've used all sort of different OSs, attended regular meetings of users groups, taken classes, bought books, subscribed to magazines, you name it. I attended the first ever LINUX World Expo, with Torvalds giving the keynote address.
I've owned numerous pieces of equipment, having done a continuous string of builds and upgrades. But I sought a better alternative to Windows. Mac is the solution. Since then I spend way less time "fixing" my computer and much more time using it enjoyably. Apple is truly an innovative company. Though not perfect, OSX is a powerful, stable and full featured Operating System (built on UNIX).

I'll give credit to Microsoft for one thing though. There are a lot of computer technicians making a good living fixing PCs, specifically Windows machines. If Windows didn't have such a propensity for breaking, a lot of technicians would be out of work.


----------



## entropy

AEIOU said:


> Oh, I assure you, I'm plenty computer savvy. I bought my first PC way back in either 1993 or 1994, back in the good old DOS days. I've used all sort of different OSs, attended regular meetings of users groups, taken classes, bought books, subscribed to magazines, you name it. I attended the first ever LINUX World Expo with Torvalds giving the keynote address.
> I've owned numerous pieces of equipment, having done a continuous string of builds and upgrades. But I sought a better alternative to Windows. Mac was the solution. Since then I spend way less time "fixing" my computers. Now I simply use them enjoyably. Apple is truly an innovative company. Though not perfect, OSX is a powerful and stable Operating System (built on UNIX).


I don't think I questioned how computer savvy you were. Point is most people who own Mac's know less about computers. Don't have data backing it. That's just my perception. That's the appeal. The interface is nicer. They're more secure and just easier to use period. Most people don't want to learn how their computer works. They just want it to work. For that, Mac's are great. 

But if you want to game, customize, etc - you can't do that on a Mac. Not without burning a giant hole in your pocket. Part of the reason Mac's are so stable/high quality is because it's all controlled by Apple. They control the hardware and software that goes onto a Mac (at least the hardware and OS) Apple only needs to make OSX work with a very small amount of hardware compared to Windows, which has essentially limitless configurations to accommodate by comparison. To the best of my knowledge Apple hardware is also manufactured in the same place as PC hardware in (you guessed it) China.Granted they're not all made by the same company, but still something to think about. If you compare pricing for equivalent specs on a PC and a Mac it's not even close. Mac's cost MUCH more in terms of the hardware. Why do you think Steve Jobs forbids anyone installing from OSX on something other than a Mac? Because then Mac's wouldn't be any better than PC's at anything. Just buy a PC and install OSX on it and save a ton of money. You can currently do this (hackintosh) but it's unofficial and probably too much effort for most computer users.

Laptop Reliability Ratings: Which Laptop is Really Most Reliable?

In terms of hardware comparisons, here are some numbers from a different post I made. Feel free to correct any errors, if I'm wrong in terms of pricing and stuff I'd like to know but I'm confident it's accurate as the prices were taken from Newegg and Apple. I guess you may be able to find slightly cheaper on say Amazon, but Amazon seems to have less choice at first glance

Example: 15 inch Macbook Pro doesn't get an i7 until $2200. Comes with a 500GB 5200 RPM hard drive (that's not the fast kind, it's standard) 4GB of RAM, and a video card worse than you can get in a $1000 Toshiba. (The one I linked in an earlier post has the same card with double the dedicated RAM as the $2200 15" Macbook Pro)

For $1700 you can get an 18.4 inch Laptop from Toshiba that destroys even the $2200 Macbook Pro (which is 5" smaller, better for travel but worse if you're looking to game or use it as a desktop replacement)
Comes with an i7 processor, 500GB HD (but with a 7200 RPM hard drive, which is responsible for vastly improving performance since a Hard Drive is the slowest computer part outside of a floppy or CD drive.) It also comes with a solid state drive (which destroys a regular hard drive in terms of performance), 6GB of RAM opposed to 4, a vastly superior video card with twice the RAM (1GB of GDDR5 vs 512MB of GDDR3), etc.

I don't care what people buy either way. They should get the right tool for the job. If you have spare cash and don't want to play video games, go for a Mac. If you want to game, customize, save money - go for a PC. Mac's also aren't compatible with certain software which is made for Windows which can be a major downside for some people. You could just run boot camp, but for gaming purposes - don't expect a Mac to run demanding video games unless you shell out massive amounts of cash.


----------



## AEIOU

entropy said:


> Point is most people who own Mac's. . . .


Blah, blah, blah - Blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## pinkrasputin

AEIOU said:


> I'll give credit to Microsoft for one thing though. There are a lot of computer technicians making a good living fixing PCs, specifically Windows machines. If Windows didn't have such a propensity for breaking, a lot of technicians would be out of work.


*nods while AEIOU tells it*


----------



## entropy

Yep. Totally countered the data and points. Congrats.


----------



## WildWinds

I converted to Mac in April or so. Never going back to Windows again.


----------



## bigredYoshi

Mac is for rich (and or computer illiterate) people 

(perspective)
If the mac were a car in the auto market it would be a Bentley. While the PC could be considered everything else. 
(/end perspective)

Apple is good for TOYS. Thats it. 

A little tech spec reading goes a long way when investing in a pc or laptop. Seriously, if you dont know what RAM or a processor is.... oooo :angry:


----------



## Rowan

greatexpectations said:


> mac or windows?


I have a Mac. I use Windows at work. Both have their pros and cons. Personally, I LOVES me my mac, but I did also grow up on Apple computers, so that might play a part in why I am Mac-heavy, so to speak. My main issue with Macs is that when I click the 'x' button on a program, it doesn't automatically shut the program down, it just closes the window. So it is a two-step process to do this.....I can deal. Oh and the iphoto program I refuse to use. I would not call it user-friendly at all..... 

And there are my two cents.


----------



## KiloBravo

Run *nix and be happy! :tongue:


----------



## suicidal_orange

I'm not sure if anyone bought this up, but why is this thread presented as a dichotomy? Sure, these are the two biggest desktop OSes but I'll take a DIY computer and free copy of Linux over a Max or Windows box anyday. 

I'll admit that my only experience of a Mac has been on a netbook so not the greatest, but the lack of icon labels in the pretty pop-up bar thing at the bottom is a dealbreaker for me as I usually have too many windows open. Similarly I cannot use Windows seriously as only the window you've clicked in can be scrolled (if anyone has a program to correct this please let me know - work force me to use Windows :laughing and updates ask far too often to restart the system. 

In Linux I could have a pretty Mac-esque bar, or a windows like bar or simply a 1 pixel gap at the bottom/top/side of the screen with a left click for a menu and right for a window list, it's just as pretty as OSX or Windows 7 and there is free software to do everything except gaming. It's been 7 years and I'll not be going back!


----------



## Valdyr

In other news, I'm back on Linux after a change in position at work resulted in my not having to rely on Windows anymore.
:laughing:


----------



## KiloBravo

asmit127 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone bought this up, but why is this thread presented as a dichotomy? Sure, these are the two biggest desktop OSes but I'll take a DIY computer and free copy of Linux over a Max or Windows box anyday.
> 
> I'll admit that my only experience of a Mac has been on a netbook so not the greatest, but the lack of icon labels in the pretty pop-up bar thing at the bottom is a dealbreaker for me as I usually have too many windows open. Similarly I cannot use Windows seriously as only the window you've clicked in can be scrolled (if anyone has a program to correct this please let me know - work force me to use Windows :laughing and updates ask far too often to restart the system.
> 
> In Linux I could have a pretty Mac-esque bar, or a windows like bar or simply a 1 pixel gap at the bottom/top/side of the screen with a left click for a menu and right for a window list, it's just as pretty as OSX or Windows 7 and there is free software to do everything except gaming. It's been 7 years and I'll not be going back!


AMEN! I shook that Windows bug too, i'm running Linux and I plan to never look back as well!


----------



## suicidal_orange

Valdyr said:


> In other news, I'm back on Linux after a change in position at work resulted in my not having to rely on Windows anymore.
> :laughing:


Lucky you :happy:


----------



## Valdyr

Risking de-railing the thread, I'm wondering what versions of Linux the other Linux users in this thread are using?

I've been using Arch systems for about a year now (excluding my brief hiatus where I used Windows) and I'm in love.


----------



## AEIOU

bigredYoshi said:


> Mac is for rich (and or computer illiterate) people
> 
> (perspective)
> If the mac were a car in the auto market it would be a Bentley. While the PC could be considered everything else.
> (/end perspective)
> 
> Apple is good for TOYS. Thats it.
> 
> A little tech spec reading goes a long way when investing in a pc or laptop. Seriously, if you dont know what RAM or a processor is.... oooo :angry:


This might come as a shock to you Mr. Yoshi, but I am more computer literate than you. I was probably using PCs while you were still wearing diapers. And no, I'm not rich (I wish I was).

Mac is like a Lexus or an Acura. PCs can be anything from a Yugo to a Rolls Royce. But Windows is and always has been the FORD of Operating Systems. Found On Road Dead, Fix Or Repair Daily.


----------



## suicidal_orange

Valdyr said:


> Risking de-railing the thread, I'm wondering what versions of Linux the other Linux users in this thread are using?
> 
> I've been using Arch systems for about a year now (excluding my brief hiatus where I used Windows) and I'm in love.


I had been using Gentoo almost exclusively for four years until last month when I gave up and installed Mint. Sure, having control over the system was good for learning about what's going on behind the scenes but I'm not as much of a geek as I once was (no offense) and as long as it works that's good enough.

I've always wanted to give Arch a try though - will have to now :laughing: Hopefully the iso wont be anything dodgy so I can pull of a chroot install from here...

Edit: Not going to work... maybe tomorrow :mellow:


----------



## entropy

AEIOU said:


> This might come as a shock to you Mr. Yoshi, but I am more computer literate than you. I was probably using PCs while you were still wearing diapers. And no, I'm not rich (I wish I was).
> 
> Mac is like a Lexus or an Acura. PCs can be anything from a Yugo to a Rolls Royce. But Windows is and always has been the FORD of Operating Systems. Found On Road Dead, Fix Or Repair Daily.


Congrats. Really. I've been using Windows for quite a while, maybe not as long as you - but I haven't had any serious issues with it since like Windows 98. Maybe it's because I'm not dumb enough to click on stuff which is obviously harmful. Mac is definitely better for people who have no interest in learning about computers. That's Apple's target audience for the most part. They'll be glad to tell you exactly which hardware and software you can use, charge you a premium for it, and hope that people use as much of their closed source proprietary crap as you can so they can milk people for all they're worth. I'm not saying they're bad machines. They're not bad machines, but come on. They're not made out of fairy dust or magical material. They're just as prone to breaking down as other high end machines. I've already provided a link multiple times. Dismiss it if you'd like. 

It's not really an apples to apples comparison as PC's are manufactured by several companies of varying quality, while Mac's are made strictly by Apple. The OS is also controlled by Apple. Of course it's not going to have compatibility issues. How many hardware configs do Mac's have compared to PC's? You want an i7 740QM and a good viideo card? Have fun paying $3k for something I can get for $1000 from another company like ASUS or Toshiba.

In a sense it comes down to what you need. If you want to game you'd be an idiot to get a Mac - even if you're dual booting. If you just want a business/leisure machine and have the cash there's not really anything wrong with getting a Mac. Personally I prefer a PC with Linux and would use it over Windows exclusively if not for the inability to play a lot of titles on Linux. I like Fedora and Ubuntu personally, although I haven't used anything but Fedora extensively.

Oh, and anecdotal evidence is pretty much completely useless.


----------



## Who

TravelinMax said:


> Not a fanboy but...
> 
> YouTube - iPad Fanboys - I'm on a Mac (I'm on a Boat spoof) ft. PC-Pain - SwitchToMac.com


My favorite part was how they made a parody of a parody.


----------



## AEIOU

Failure is not an option.
It comes bundled with every copy of Windows!


----------



## bigredYoshi

@AEIOU Since when does age play as a factor for superiority? Typically what matters about computer knowledge comes down to whats going on NOW. Right? 

And im sorry for generalizing you into such of a small percentage of mac users but really:


entropy said:


> Mac is definitely better for people who have no interest in learning about computers. That's Apple's target audience for the most part. They'll be glad to tell you exactly which hardware and software you can use, charge you a premium for it, and hope that people use as much of their closed source proprietary crap as you can so they can milk people for all they're worth.....


Couldn't of said it better myself 

So my analogy was a little off for the cars.....but you can build that nice car for half price on the market. Not to mention I have a friend that wont even move his PC because it has experimental parts that he paid a premium price for but I rarely come into contact with those people

Besides mac used to make their own processors no? = stupid idea. Maybe that was ahead of its time (back in the day) but when mac decided it was time to go with Intel it practically screamed that they were behind.

Im sorry if i over reacted but what set me off with apple..... was the apple commercials comparing the PC to Mac computers. The general public goes goo goo eyes over it, and I could smell the bullshit from my tv screen. 

I am runing windows 7 on my lappy. And the experice so far has been great. (I used to have a dual boot however ubuntu had some driver issues and would freeze on me once and awhile so i removed it.)

My computer has a back up stashed away along with other important disks that ive held onto. So I feel safe nonetheless.

Windows 7 thus far has been awesome. 

Have fun with wireless routers. While ill go play Call of Duty.


----------



## Valdyr

asmit127 said:


> I had been using Gentoo almost exclusively for four years until last month when I gave up and installed Mint. Sure, having control over the system was good for learning about what's going on behind the scenes but I'm not as much of a geek as I once was (no offense) and as long as it works that's good enough.
> 
> I've always wanted to give Arch a try though - will have to now :laughing: Hopefully the iso wont be anything dodgy so I can pull of a chroot install from here...
> 
> Edit: Not going to work... maybe tomorrow :mellow:


Arch probably has quite a bit less configuration once the system is actually installed, compared to Gentoo. You'll obviously have to screw with things to develop a working version of a given package, but actual system maintenance is smoother than Gentoo. Don't get me wrong though, Gentoo is a great distro. I really like Mint as well.


----------



## possiBri

Ok, so in one of my classes we were talking about how the majority of people have difficulty working with new software because developers are creating programs based on how the code works, not what is more intuitive for the user. So what our textbook says is that thinking like a computer is difficult for people –which is probably why Macs are becoming more and more popular compared to Windows (Linux will always be around for developers).

So I'm curious to see which MBTI types use Windows vs. Mac... so mention what your type is, if you use your operating system by choice (do you like Mac but can't afford them?), and if you've tried whichever operating system you don't have.

Thanks for your help!


For me, I use Windows and I like it. My school has mostly Macs but I'm just not a huge fan... maybe it's because I get computer logic, or because I've been conditioned to use Windows since 9th grade, but either way that's my preference and I know a lot of people think I'm crazy because of it! :crazy:


----------



## crzysttchr

I have had many windows based puters.. but now have a Mac and LOVE it... I will keep the Mac... thankyouverymuch!

I. am. ENFP. hahaha


----------



## parallel

I'm INFJ. I have a dual-boot between 7 and Arch Linux; I prefer Arch most of the time.

I have tried Mac, but I don't feel like putting down around $1000 just so I can enjoy something different...


----------



## Cheveyo

Windows.
I play PC games. Macs aren't for games. Macs are for... hippies.


----------



## Valdyr

ENTJ, and I always dual-boot Windows and Linux. Right now I'm specifically using Windows 7 64 Bit and Fedora Linux 14.


----------



## Bunker Man

I use windows. I was thinking of switching to linux, but never really had enough of a reason to.

I wouldn't mind having a mac if I ever had enough money to just have two functional good computers around, but I could never even imagine the oppression of having only a mac to work with.


----------



## Psychosmurf

Windows. Which I like. But Vista. Which I hate. >.<


----------



## possiBri

Psychosmurf said:


> Windows. Which I like. But Vista. Which I hate. >.<


lol yeah Vista is garbage... I'm enjoying 7 quite a bit, and I highly recommend it, though I understand it is expensive. It's almost worth it to just buy a new computer instead of a new OS.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

I'm an ENTP and I have a Mac. It's all I ever really needed. Enough for me to research stuff on the internet, listen to music, watch movies, chat with various people as well as work on digital art.


----------



## snail

I use windows, but the kinds of people I like talking to tend to be more into Linux. I'm an INFP, and the Linux-lovers tend to be INTPs. I have an INFJ friend who would never buy anything but a Mac. I don't know if it is type related or not, but I have noticed a trend with most of the INTPs in my life preferring Linux.


----------



## devoid

INTP, Windows.


----------



## noz

INTP, windows and I abhor Macs. pretty sure PCs are NTs domain and heaven, not just cuz of PC gaming population. PCs seem to be "built" with intuitive thinking in mind, but i suppose that's incidental, or a function of NTs being, primarily, the people designing them.

I dunno about Macs being for hippies, but I can see where you're coming from with that. The computer illiterate seem to be drawn towards Macs and we all know how dumb hippies are when it comes to technology or mechanical/logical systems in general. I can count on one hand the number of mac enthusiasts i've met that knew their shit, and he was an ISFP. Go fig.


I would'nt be surprised if the Mac interface was better for Se primary/auxillary users. Certainly would explain the apparently overzealous appeal for Apple products and their stock price. Godamn SPs know how to bump a product brand, that much is certain.


----------



## pinkrasputin

ENFP and Mac all the way baby. Only date Mac men, too. :happy:


----------



## Azwan

iOS 4, baby.

And I'm an ENTJ.


----------



## magister343

I've been meaning to try Linux, but haven't gotten around to it yet. I'm still with Windows for now. My sister won a Mac a couple years ago, and I can say that I absolutely hated it. I find the inability to right click for extra options very frustrating. 


When I talked to an INFJ friend about 10 hours ago I learned that she uses Linux on her laptop (or was it a Netbook?), although she generally relies on her desktop PC or her new iPhone instead. Her laptop was bought (at an extremely low price), set up, and given to her by her ENTP fiance. It sound like he prefers Linux, and does a bunch of programming on it. (I can see from facebook that he worked for IBM before he decided to go to medical school, so he may be quite the computer nerd.) I also recall from a conversation right after she got her iPhone that she said he does not care for Apple at all.


----------



## TiNeSi

INTP, Mac. We use Windows at work, which I don't like much.


----------



## topgun31

ENTJ and Mac.

I used to use windows, until I discovered Mac at a research lab I used to work at. I've been using mac ever since. no regrets.


----------



## Black Rabbit

<--- This guy. Linux


----------



## Miss Keks

<--- this girl, Linux :wink:

I use my Ubuntu Linux on my laptop for almost everything. I just sometimes boot my PC (dualboot Windows/Linux) with Windows XP to play a videogame.

but I'd never get away from Linux, I guess I'm in love with it :blushed:

It's like ... when I first installed a Linux system some years ago, I instantly fell in love with that OS. It was crappy back then and it couldn't even read my Windows partitions, but it had this feeling around it ... freedom, kindness, accuracy ... and this really cute graphics ... and it instantly felt comfortable and cute to use. I cannot describe it, but since then I could never take my fingers away from Linux.

I just love my little cute Ubuntu, it's really comfortable to use, it can do EVERYTHING and the gnome desktop is such a cute experience, with all the nice colors and geeky additions everywhere. It's just this experience you have when you use Linux, that I will never get away from it.

Windows feels like a peace of painted wood in your hands, but Linux like a colorful ball made out of rubber. I guess Mac is a shiny pearl, but ... I like it colorful and squeezable!


----------



## Azwan

Yuck. All this computer talk makes me want to headdesk. 


I suck at computers.


----------



## darksoul

TiNeSi said:


> INTP, Mac. We use Windows at work, which I don't like much.


I know what you mean! :crazy:


----------



## Arbite

Couldn't give a flying fuck what operating system people use. I mainly use windows because it's much more customizable and much easier to tweak. I can see the appeal in the mac OSX, and would probably use it if I didn't have to buy an apple computer to actually have it (yes i've played around with hackintosh, too fiddly). I don't understand why people get all righteous about what OS they use.

Main issues with windows are because you can do a lot more with it than OSX, which means that the OS itself tends to be less fine tuned and come with bloatware. OSX suffers because Apple refuse to sell the liscensing, which if they did, would mean that there would be a serious competitor to windows. Played around with linux (Gentoo and ubuntu), and it is fantastic if you can be bothered to put the time and effort in to set it up.

Currently running a heavily modified version of 7. Yay for regedit, rainmeter and rocketdock. INTP as well.


----------



## possiBri

Arbite said:


> Couldn't give a flying fuck what operating system people use. I mainly use windows because it's much more customizable and much easier to tweak. I can see the appeal in the mac OSX, and would probably use it if I didn't have to buy an apple computer to actually have it (yes i've played around with hackintosh, too fiddly). I don't understand why people get all righteous about what OS they use.
> 
> Main issues with windows are because you can do a lot more with it than OSX, which means that the OS itself tends to be less fine tuned and come with bloatware. OSX suffers because Apple refuse to sell the liscensing, which if they did, would mean that there would be a serious competitor to windows. Played around with linux (Gentoo and ubuntu), and it is fantastic if you can be bothered to put the time and effort in to set it up.
> 
> Currently running a heavily modified version of 7. Yay for regedit, rainmeter and rocketdock. INTP as well.


Yeah, I prefer Windows (and would love to play with Linux) and I hate that when I'm in class/lab my classmates think I'm crazy because I prefer Windows. Its like I'm sitting in a Mac commercial because even though I can boot up the Mac with Windows I still have people trying to sell me on Mac... I grew up with it, but I just don't like the way it's set up.

So yeah, I don't get why people get all righteous either... especially because there are flaws/issues with all of them (though Linux is probably the most secure/customizable), and like the MBTI itself, this industry is based on preferences and what the user believes fits them best (ignoring situations like work and lack of financing getting in the way). Thank you all for answering, and keep them coming! I'm finding these results quite interesting, and I wish I could more accurately correlate the types with their choices (for more precise results) but it is definitely looking like preferences are all over the place, and definitely more Linux users than I was expecting! Woo hoo!


----------



## noz

possiBri said:


> I'm finding these results quite interesting, and I wish I could more accurately correlate the types with their choices (for more precise results) but it is definitely looking like preferences are all over the place, and definitely more Linux users than I was expecting! Woo hoo!


well you do realize there will be a huge sample bias on this board, si? We have yet to hear from an SJ on the matter, for example.


----------



## possiBri

noz said:


> well you do realize there will be a huge sample bias on this board, si? We have yet to hear from an SJ on the matter, for example.


lol yeah I know... but just in general it's more than I expected, since I've never really participated in a forum where the members posting are actually intelligent lol So it's fun for me to see the results, skewed or not :crazy:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

I dual boot this hard drive with Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I see no use in linux for myself, so I will probably stick with windows in the future... Unless something more efficient and light weight exists that I can get all of my essentials complete.


----------



## Van

I use Windows purely because buying a computer with Windows was less expensive than buying an Apple computer. I've used both but I don't see what is so great about either Windows or Mac. Linux sounds vaguely interesting though.


----------



## possiBri

Van said:


> I use Windows purely because buying a computer with Windows was less expensive than buying an Apple computer. I've used both but I don't see what is so great about either Windows or Mac. Linux sounds vaguely interesting though.


Well if you're looking for an alternative there are tons of free versions, like Ubuntu... and you can set up a partition and install it there so you still have both OS in case you don't like it.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

possiBri said:


> Well if you're looking for an alternative there are tons of free versions, like Ubuntu... and you can set up a partition and install it there so you still have both OS in case you don't like it.


I did that with this laptop and since I am unhappy with ubuntu, now i have less space on windows. *facepalm*


----------



## possiBri

oh bummer


----------



## Kiwikat

Linux, of course...

...of the Crunchbang (#!) variety.


----------



## Socrates

INTP and Mac OS X. :tongue:

I can work Windows better than most Windows users, but got tired of all the viruses, spyware, etc. It seemed like no matter what software I used and how many things I *didn't* download, viruses and spyware found their way to me. 

Not anymore. I finally broke my Macbook (throwing it across the room, which is about the 5th time I've done such), and now I'm using OS X 10.4 on an early 2007 era iMac (24")... this thing still runs as fast as when I got it. Super fucking fast.


----------



## spoonforkknife

ENTP Windows user here. But I would love a Mac to change it up. Dual booted Win and Linux because I was bored and got bored of that too. I might be buying an iPad soon. 10x better than my iPod for surfing the web in class or using it to read PDFs my teachers upload.


----------



## nuphero

INTJ, and I'm using both Windows and Linux (Ubuntu).


----------



## possiBri




----------



## wandai

It is said that I'm ISTP. Anyhow, OS of choice is Ubuntu 10.10.25.36, if I remember the number correctly. It's been days since I last shut it down. 
Used to use vista but then I can't be bothered. I Google some OS and find Ubuntu. First I tried dual partition and then I remove Vista. 
Oh, and how I love the number of workspaces you could have. Now I'm using 6 workspaces. Movies, Internet, E-mail, Audio player, pdfs and others.


----------



## amon91

ENTJ, both Windows and Mac user. I value Apple's user experience over Microsoft's, but since I wanted to build my own box, I went with Windows. That might change though, since I need a laptop for college this fall, I'm still contemplating whether it'd be worth paying the mac premium.


----------



## Skum

The huge college population here is obviously going to skew the results, methinks. Windows users were very much a minority in my 200 seat chem class last semester, at least.

INFP. I prefer OS X. I'd also like to try Ubuntu or some other Linux variety.


----------



## firedell




----------



## RocketMikari

I find software that works accordingly to the code to be easier and more logical. I have windows, I got this computer due to needing it for college, though if my old computer had lasted one more year that would have been enough time for me to finish and switch to Mac. I'm not sure what I'll eventually get next. I like Mac better than windows and I also think it is of better quality, but it's so much easier to find PC parts and I do love poking around its insides.


----------



## peach

Interesting poll. I'm an ISFJ and I use windows.


----------



## skycloud86

I use Windows, personally.


----------



## .jennifer.

I have 2 windows computers. Macs are awesome and very useful though!


----------



## entropy

INFJ.

Linux for general use. Windows for gaming. Dual booting is so simple.


----------



## Spectrum

GNU/Linux, because I'm a geeky wizard (and I love penguins).


----------



## March Cat

I use Windows more than Mac but that's just because they're more compatible with more things. Frankly, I don't really care about the system as long as it gets the job done (the job usually being surfing the web, watching movies, etc.).


----------



## Neon Knight

ESFP: I took Other because I tend to dual boot Win and Linux. I just haven't yet on this one since this is a new comp and I'm still setting it up.


----------



## White River

INTJ. I switched to Mac 2.5 years ago. I find the whole experience more intuitive and it definitely increased my productivity as a result. I have Ubuntu on a laptop, and I only use XP via boot camp or parallels for old games mainly.


----------



## Turelie

ENFP. I have used Windows for most of my life, but I used Mac and Linux for several years each. Linux > Mac > Windows. My money supply chose Windows for me.


----------



## Stephen

Cheveyo said:


> Windows.
> I play PC games. Macs aren't for games. Macs are for... hippies.


I am an ISTJ, and I switched from Windows to Mac years ago. PCs are not for games. Consoles are. That said, I dual boot to XP for when I *must* use something Windows based that won't run in MacOS or Darwine, which is very rare. Otherwise I avoid it like the plague it proved itself to be until I bought a Mac.


----------



## FearsomeCritter

ISTP,

Windows Server 2008R2 for my main OS.

I use debian for my server.


----------



## LeafStew

Windows but I'd like to try Linux at some point.


----------



## Nickel

"I want a computer that looks like a _computer_. Not a ****ing cigarette case!"


----------



## Cadenza

I use Windows. I only go on the internet for online classes and forums, so why would I need all that fancy, expensive stuff?


----------



## imaginelovecreate

Mac. I do art professionally.


----------



## Mouse222

Windows 7 was my idea! So therefore, I use it!


----------



## Mello

W-w-w-w-windows.


----------



## Day Dreamer

Mac Mac Mac ... I have an iPod, iPhone... and an iPad. Windows went out the window in my opinion.


----------



## ayu

Windows. I could crack and fix it all by myself. 

I'm not sure I could do that with mac without worrying about the price...


----------



## Decay153

I like Mac quite a bit better, but their price is ridiculous.
So if I were stuck with a Windows, I'd much rather install Ubuntu or some other Linux over it.

To me, Windows is very easily dragged down by start-up apps, viruses, being generally lame etc.


----------



## Longdove

Day Dreamer said:


> Mac Mac Mac ... I have an iPod, iPhone... and an iPad. Windows went out the window in my opinion.


I lack having purchased any of the other two i's so far, but if they throw in more bang for the buck, I might purchase my first Mac product in an iPad if the price got lowered significantly, since overall I do think they went the right way by having a larger handheld CPU that can almost do what a Netbook/PC can do.


----------



## Miss Keks

Linux / Ubuntu. Since a few years, and never used windows for everyday usage again. I've never really tried mac though in the several 5 minutes I tried to use it the handling totally confused me because it's so different/odd to windows/linux what I'm used to.


----------



## calcifer

I'm more familiar with Windows, but I'd definitely get a Mac if it weren't so expensive.


----------



## Utensils

Linux! It's all free


----------



## Einstein

I think that Mac does a better jobs at what it does, but windows, while it has more flaws, can do more. I use Windows 7.


----------



## progBOT

I won't go near macs.... I use windows but would love to try linux


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Windows. If I wanted to try and get something done but end up confused and frustrated, I'd try to get laid.


----------



## Swelly

Windows, Macs are over-rated.


----------



## Tempest09

Fedora.

Screw Microsoft for being crap and screw Mac for being proprietary.


----------



## MrShatter

Windows since 1995.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Both. They both have their ups and downs, and I use both for different reasons. However I will pick Mac hardware over PC hardware any day.


----------



## NekoNinja

Hardstyler said:


> I'm a pc gamer so windows ftw!


Let me fix this for you -


----------



## Nasmoe

I admit I have a bit of mac envy, but I stick with what I know and windows is good to me....for the most part.


----------



## dejavu

I like to game, so...Windows.


----------



## Deezzee

My first PC was a Windows Me, eventually upgraded to Windows XP and Windows 7. I got a MacBook Pro recently too, mainly for the iLife suite (GarageBand, iMovie, Photobooth etc.)

I'm more used to using Windows since I've been using it for such a long time. I find the dull grey color theme on Macs boring, though.


----------



## Falhalterra

Deezzee said:


> I'm more used to using Windows since I've been using it for such a long time. I find the dull grey color theme on Macs boring, though.


Yeah, I'm a customization freak. It is a nice clean modern style but you can only like it for so long. Some people don't care, and good for them, but I could never be like that. I'm on my computer too much for that.


----------



## garrgravarr

Falhalterra said:


> Yeah, I'm a customization freak. It is a nice clean modern style but you can only like it for so long. Some people don't care, and good for them, but I could never be like that. I'm on my computer too much for that.


I do not need them, but there you are:
Magnifique Customizes Your OS X Theme

You can customize much easier what you need for faster work on Mac than on Windows, but that is my own preference...


----------



## kahaliya

infp mac but like some things about windows...


----------



## Meowmixmuffin

Windows. I can't stand Mac.


----------



## Golden Heart x Rebel Fist

This question is more like: are you actually good with computers?

There are not too many reasons to use a mac, for the average user, if you actually know how to use Windows. I don't even run antivirus and PC's getting viruses is one third of the justification for why Macs are better.

Anyways, I'm a bit of a power user and I like to be able to dart around, game, customize, and tweak my computer. For those who like shiny buttons and have to use FCP or w/e mac program instead of Avid or Premiere, there's macs. Otherwise, there's the exact same software and more on PCs, and often it runs better.


----------



## Ankoku Flare

I haven't really used much of mac. Mostly due to the prices of cheaper pc. I'm pretty content with Windows. The compatibility with most of the games and programs is a plus. 

Don't really have trouble with viruses either. I've learned plenty with using windows for so long.


----------



## Vanitas

ENTJ, PC. It's the practical option. I work in creative-visual field, btw. 
Mac, in my experience, is mostly novelty value and pretty lights.


----------



## WildWinds

Mac here and probably never going back to PC. It just works. I've had more compatibility issues with my PC than I have with my macbook pro. Plus I have tons of other apple products, ipad, iphone, ipods...They get along fantastically.


----------



## theKev

I'm an INTJ running Ubuntu, Mint, BSD, and Windows but not Apple. Can't deal with the amount of control Apple wants over my systems.


----------



## Polymaniac

INTP, Mac.

I've adapted myself better to the Mac layout.


----------



## LibertyPrime

INFP using a PC which I assembeled from parts. Its for gaming and I dual boot Linux (regular use) with a stripped down version of windows 7 optimized for taking away the least ammount of system resources from gaming.

Lately I haven't been gaming, so I just use Linux Mint.


----------



## gh0st

INFP with Linux!!!! ^o^// How I love thee...


----------



## VertigoH

INFP, and I primarily use my Macbook. It's my school/personal laptop, because my program recommended it. I like it a lot better than Windows computers. I personally find everything very straightforward, but it confuses the heck out my parents, who've always had Windows computers. The track pad is super well designed; I never use my USB mouse except for when I'm playing a game. Macs are also much safer from viruses than Windows computers, but they're _not_ immune to viruses like some Apple Store people will tell you. Believing your computer can't get a single virus will just screw you over big time.

I'm not an Apple geek, but Macs just feel better to me.


----------



## Coyote

INTP with Linux (Debian). I tried a bunch of different operating systems, but I kept coming back to Debian. ::hugs computer::


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

39% using Mac and Linux combined on PerC.

Definitely a lot of intuitives on here, lol.


----------



## mitparmar

Windows 7, Ubuntu, Fedora...


----------



## Anonynony

I use Windows. When I was in kindergarten-6th grade my school used Macs. In most things they're about the same.
I would rather have a Mac though. My dad doesn't know how to "fix" a Mac.


----------



## chasingdreams

I use a mac and _I __love _​it. Yes, I am a mac addict.


----------



## Kaylee

Macs are soooo pretty! But to me, that's all they are. I would love to have a Mac along with my Windows, just for the heck of it. But Windows always comes first in the end!


----------



## FacePalm

I am a graphic designer and I hate using Mac. There I said it.


----------



## Zerosum

I actually use all three (Mac, Windows and Linux) although, I do hate Windows because I come from a Ubuntu based environment and windows infuriates me! 

I am actually typing on an IMac and must say I prefer using Mac for things because its interface is quite slick and a pleasant environment to work in. I've also started to learn basic mac coding because it would be fun to play around with designing basic apps for IOS.


----------



## xerxes75

Mac been using it for 6 years now and I'm personally just too used to it to switch back to windows.


----------



## .17485

I've always had windows. Used a mac in school sometimes


----------



## Minq

I use both Mac and Windows actually, though I actually use Mac much more. I got too used to how things work in Mac, making it very hard for me to totally do a switch. I must admit however, that even if I can, I wouldn't want to.

I love how things look on a Mac, the interface, the graphics, the texts, basically everything.


----------



## Konigsberg

If I knew how to handle computers better, I'd get Windows and optimise it, or even Linux. But alas I just know nothing about it and I'm too impatient for a slow computer. Seriously I just wanted the fastest computer out there so I got a Mac. It's simple and looks nice, not really looking for anything else.

Although it did was a bit of a bother not being able to install SAI and a couple of games.


----------



## MmmmKoolAid

i use windows. never used a mac since grade school since we had them in the computer lab. i dont really see the appeal in macs and they're way too expensive


----------



## Iustinus

INFP. Mac.


----------



## paperthick

I use them each to their strengths. Most commonly this finds me on a Windows machine. I don't know how to answer the poll.


----------



## Splash Shin

istp - windows.

Mac is jsut a pretty little box with no functionality compared to windows.

I'm not into cosmetics, and that is all apple products are.


----------



## cue5c

Windows at home, Mac at work. I admit, the mac is great at work for browsing files. However, I don't need that at home and the lack of user-friendly sheen gives me a lot more control.

Mac is an experience. 
Windows gets the job done.


----------



## garrgravarr

Splash Shin said:


> istp - windows.
> 
> Mac is jsut a pretty little box with no functionality compared to windows.
> 
> I'm not into cosmetics, and that is all apple products are.


And if you _were_ in cosmetics, you would rather find yourself at home on Windows, because that is mainly what MS developers have been doing...

MacOSX is actually a full Unix system. And any Unix (and the like) beats Windows in functionality.

I am programming on Windows7, GNU/Linux and MacOS X. I have to say, what pains you have to go through to make a medium- to big-sized C++ project run on Windows 7! We had to even drop dll support, because it was to complicated for our Windows-only programmer (with 5+ years of experience). Windows is full of awful design decisions. About 80% of our effort to make our project available on the three platforms is spent on the Windows side.


----------



## Splash Shin

garrgravarr said:


> And if you _were_ in cosmetics, you would rather find yourself at home on Windows, because that is mainly what MS developers have been doing...
> 
> MacOSX is actually a full Unix system. And any Unix (and the like) beats Windows in functionality.
> 
> I am programming on Windows7, GNU/Linux and MacOS X. I have to say, what pains you have to go through to make a medium- to big-sized C++ project run on Windows 7! We had to even drop dll support, because it was to complicated for our Windows-only programmer (with 5+ years of experience). Windows is full of awful design decisions. About 80% of our effort to make our project available on the three platforms is spent on the Windows side.


Personally, i do not like the direction Microsoft is taking windows either.

never done programming, i do understand the concept though. it sounds like your projects start on Mac software, and that you have one experienced windows guy. Makes sense to have problems to me.

Generally its not even an argument to say a Mac has less issues and support than windows. Its just a fact. By issues i mean in compatibility.


----------



## garrgravarr

Splash Shin said:


> never done programming, i do understand the concept though. it sounds like your projects start on Mac software, and that you have one experienced windows guy. Makes sense to have problems to me.


The project was started by the windows guy. Porting to GNU/Linux and MacOSX was quite easy. Compiling all dependencies (libraries) and put it all together on Windows was a mess. Making a distributable program package - even a preliminary crude one - was mind-numbing; and dumbing, as there are so many redundant things to do in so many places due to the design of the system.

All other members on the team program on GNU/Linux and Windows. I am yet the only one with MacOSX, but soon there will be others.

The 'compatibility' of Windows purely stems from the fact that MSWindows is the most widely used desktop OS there is. And the hardware companies willingly deliver drivers, which they do not do for GNU/Linux (remember Linus's FU moment?).


----------



## aj1023

INFJ and I've used Macs all my life. That's totally a result of my INFJ-ness, right?


----------



## nathdep

LINUX ALL THE WAY!

I mean, who doesn't like Tux?


----------



## Entropic

Tried Mac and hated it. I also hate the inter-monopoly they have on software, so once a Mac, you're stuck to using everything Apple. I'd switch to Windows if Linux had better compability and I wasn't so used to Windows.


----------



## Iridescent

ISFP and Windows. Y'know, 'cause it's cheaper. Honestly, there's no point getting a Mac unless you go for a 27" iMac. I pushed my skepticism back a month ago and played around with one in a PC store. I felt like a little kid again. The screen just SWALLOWS you up, it makes you feel like you're looking out a huge window. :tongue:


----------



## Splash Shin

garrgravarr said:


> The project was started by the windows guy. Porting to GNU/Linux and MacOSX was quite easy. Compiling all dependencies (libraries) and put it all together on Windows was a mess. Making a distributable program package - even a preliminary crude one - was mind-numbing; and dumbing, as there are so many redundant things to do in so many places due to the design of the system.
> 
> All other members on the team program on GNU/Linux and Windows. I am yet the only one with MacOSX, but soon there will be others.
> 
> The 'compatibility' of Windows purely stems from the fact that MSWindows is the most widely used desktop OS there is. And the hardware companies willingly deliver drivers, which they do not do for GNU/Linux (remember Linus's FU moment?).


I can see how windows would be like this. It is very messy in that way!

I do not do any coding or developing of software's and such. I just like to be able to do the maximum amount of things with my computer and windows offer's that for me whether it's because the system itself or because the OS is so heavily backed. With apple products i always felt as if you are paying more for less...

I have a strong displacement towards apple though...for a lot of reasons. what can i say?


----------



## pmj85

I use both (and have dabbled with Linux). I prefer Widows overall - it does everything I want with minimal faffing.


----------



## KittyKraz13

I use Windows. The technological department of my school used Macs and I hated them, although it's probably in part that the Macs were old as hell.


----------



## dann

i use a mac AKA im cool.

and yes im being 100% serious


----------



## Death Persuades

PearOS 5 Sunsprite.


----------



## bolter1

I use Windows. I've used Macs before, but I find that they're more "touchy" and not as user-friendly as Window based computers. Not to mention Windows is cheaper. I've never used a Linux computer, though.


----------



## Dr Wahwee

I'm a linux user. I've had experience with all three of the listed OS's


----------



## Ninja_Midget

I'm a Windows user, have been basically all my life.

I dunno, I guess I do like the aesthetics of Apple products, but Windows allows for more customization overall from what I've seen. I used Macs occasionally in high school, particularly in my Commercial Arts and Graphic Arts classes, and... supposedly Macs are better for design/art work? I've heard this before, but I really don't understand the basis for this claim; I've used Photoshop CS3 and CS5 on my Windows desktop at home, and Photoshop CS2 on the Macs at school, and I didn't see any major differences, aside from the grey area surrounding the document being transparent on the Macs. I guess that might be nice if you're using reference files as you work, but... is that all there is to it? That doesn't seem like such a big deal to me. Can someone enlighten me here? :tongue:

I guess the two -- Windows and Macs -- are very nearly equal to me, but I haven't used Macs enough to really tell the finer differences between the two, aside from Macs being comparatively expensive and a little fancier-looking. I suppose I'm a little biased in favor of Windows, though, since I've used it at a young age.

I've never used Linux. Maybe one day I'll give it a shot, but I don't really know anything about it. I'll probably stick to Windows, though, simply because it's what I know best and it works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs

INTP

Windows. It's vastly better than Mac.

I don't think much elaboration is necessary.


----------



## Elyasis

Windows for personal use.


----------



## Gantz

Windows, can't game with anything else.


----------



## Liontiger

Windows. It's what I know, and I like being able to troubleshoot on my own. I don't understand the basic system of macs, and I really just prefer the Windows interface.


----------



## Type B

Mac


----------



## Porridgepudge

Windows.


----------



## SkyRunner

I generally use MAc but it always ends up being slow and having more problems. I have windows downstairs but my dad works on that computer so it is not as accessible. In my experience, the windows works better.


----------



## progfan1988

I'm INTJ and my current job is fixing (Windows) computers. I've used macs all my life. The only good that windows does for me is keep me in a job.


----------



## Dashing

Windows because steam. In a galaxy far, far away when steam is fully functional on linux I'll go for the penguin.


----------



## hulia

Windows. I've never had a Mac. Plus all of my programs are fully operational on W7.


----------



## INFantP

windows
i choose quality over quantity


----------



## Eddy Kat

Only touched a Mac once. It was really weird. The owner had it for about a year and a half, told me he still didn't know where everything was.


----------



## Alex2012

ISFP and Windows.


----------



## Raingembow

I use mac but I like windows and linux too they all good but macs more suited to my needs. roud:


----------



## hailfire

ISTP, Windows. Cause that's just how I always have and always will roll.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman

Windows, because of the great diversity of games for this OS.


----------



## Nekomata

INFP, Windows.


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP, Windows.


----------



## Monty

INTP and I like windows better.


----------



## Aelthwyn

I have used both but mainly macs, part of my liking them better is just from being used to them, and also because I like their design. my husband and I each have a mac laptop, but also have a PC for gaming.


----------



## stiletto

Windows.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Likely an ESTJ, some of my devices run Mac & others run Windows software. I bought a new smartphone last week, it runs android OS.


----------



## Broomhead

Infj, Windows. My smartphone runs android, however.

I am a gamer, so I'm fairly used to windows at this points. I'm also from a fairly windows heavy family, so if I used a mac I'd get no tech support.


----------



## VinnieBob

mac- os x
never go back to windows


----------



## Korvyna

Used to be Windows, when I got into photography I went Mac and I've been using it ever since. I've had far less problems!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Vinniebob said:


> mac- os x
> never go back to windows


Same. I converted in 2003 and have never touched a Windows based anything since. I like the efficiency of it. 

INTJ


----------



## 66393

ENTP - Mac, windows, Linux


----------



## Elastic

INFJ, I prefer windows mostly because I've always used windows. I've used Mac in the past (used to be a graphic design major but switched), but I still preferred Windows just because I'm pretty tech-savvy, don't care for expensive apple products, and windows is the default platform for gaaamesssss.


----------



## Aiura

It depends. Mac OS is better IMO when it comes to surf the www on a laptop, but I prefer having Windows on a stationary computer

INTJ


----------



## Jakuri

INFJ, switched to Mac in 2010 and I am a happy camper. Not to mention it's easier to set up LaTeX. Install MacTeX, install TeXShop, and I am ready to TeX/rock and roll!


----------



## Vox

ENTP; I greatly prefer Macs, but I tolerate Windows because some of the software I use is only available on Windows (art programs and games) and trying to run them on a different OS is a hassle. Though it was really only when Windows 8 came out that I started having real issues with Windows. I don't understand it when people have trouble understanding how to operate Macs; they're (generally) much more streamlined than Windows IMO. Except the mouse. I do not like that mouse.


----------



## Blackknight72

Unix

intp


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I prefer Windows, since I think that Apple is just making Mac OS X look like their mobile device operating system.

ENFJ


----------



## Lylias

Windows.

I like iPhones, but Macs just make me furious just thinking about them. Yes, furious. I had to use the little devils for several trimesters during college and sometimes my bff needs some digital help and have to use her Mac and I just can't even. I always get so mad when using it! Just opt to tell her what to do and let her deal with the thing.

I used Linux for a while, but had to switch back to Windows 'cause sadly there were just too many programs Windows only that I needed :/ For a while I had both (Windows and Linux) on my laptop and kept going back and forth until I got lazy.

INTP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP

I've always used Windows, and it seems like the easiest to navigate.


----------



## Candy Apple

ISTJ

100% prefer Windows for functionality… no Surface looking UIs (Windows 8 & 10). I use Windows on a Mac because I trust Apple's hardware for laptops. 

Love Apple's retina display.


----------



## stripedfurball

INFP, Windows.


----------



## PowerShell

ENTP and all of them including multiple versions of Linux. I own 3 laptops: Windows 10, Chromebook, and a Macbook Air. I dablle in everything and work as an IT professional. I do, however, mainly use Windows.


----------



## Exquisitor

Other, because I own both and don't have a preference. INTJ.


----------



## ENTPness

I have a Macbook, but because I pirated legally acquired a copy of Windows 10, I now have and use both. I mean I'm an ENTP, why force me to choose?

Linux though? Seems way too complicated to me, and I just don't give enough shits about computers to dig into all that.


----------



## PowerShell

I have been tempted to port Android over to be a desktop application. I think there are laptops that have it already and I have played around with the x86 port.


----------



## jessers_alti

yay said:


> ISTJ
> 
> 100% prefer Windows for functionality… no Surface looking UIs (Windows 8 & 10). I use Windows on a Mac because I trust Apple's hardware for laptops.
> 
> Love Apple's retina display.


Same here, INTJ


----------



## HorribleNoodles

Windows


----------



## The Hammer

ISTP. Windows.


----------



## Lord Necro

INTJ, Windows.


----------



## Preciselyd

Windows


----------



## Jaune

ISTP, Windows.


----------



## Clare_Bare

Both!

I'm using Windows 10 on an iMac desktop computer.
A dual boot system with OSx, but it defaults to Windows on start-up.

I'm an ENTP.


----------



## Cal

INTP

Windows.

Never used a Mac before...


----------



## angelfish

TL;DR - INFP, Mac

I've had Windows, Windows-Linux dual boot, and MacOS.

Of the three, I liked Linux the best. I was into programming at the time I decided to try installing it and I enjoyed digging into the puzzles of how to get it going and keep it going, but it was admittedly high-energy to upkeep. I love the philosophy of open source and the Linux community, as well as the security that it offered. It was a fun adventure and if I had endless time and energy I'd certainly still be running it.

Windows is recognizable and easy if only for its familiarity. I have that nostalgic fondness for it since I've been using it pretty consistently since the 90s, be that at work, school, or home. We have Windows 10 at my workplace and I find it entirely suitable for my needs, if not quite as "pretty" as MacOS. I do find Windows more flexible and customizable than MacOS, though Linux has it entirely beat provided you know how to code whatever you're doing.

Currently, I have a Mac laptop running MacOS. I've gotten to a place in my life where I mostly use my computer for the internet, word processing, digital art, and storing my photos, and MacOS handles all of that quite swimmingly while being pleasing to interact with as well. I love that it automatically syncs across my devices, and generally just makes life easier for me. Even though I find Apple a bit snooty, they make a very aesthetically satisfying product, and ultimately being happy to use my laptop each time I open it matters the most to me.


----------

